# Topics > AI in car and transport > Taxi >  Self-driving taxi, Aptiv PLC, Gillingham, United Kingdom

## Airicist

Developer - Aptiv PLC

----------


## Airicist

Delphi announces Singapore automated pilot test

Published on Jul 31, 2016




> Singapore has selected Delphi to provide a fleet of fully autonomous vehicles and a cloud-based mobility on demand software (AMoD) suite, beginning later this year. Engineers, acting as “safety drivers,” will accompany select commuters in the first phase of the pilot test. Delphi will start testing this fall through 2018. Later this year, Delphi will reveal plans for similar pilots in American and European cities.

----------


## Airicist

Delphi autonomous car: hands-on

Published on Jan 3, 2017

----------


## Airicist

Taking a ride in Delphi's latest autonomous drive

Published on Jan 4, 2017




> Delphi's latest self-driving vehicle system tucks sensors around the car out of sight such that it's hard to spot them if you're not actively looking. The car also drives Vegas streets like a local – a local with better manners than most.

----------


## Airicist

A look at Lyft/Aptiv's self-driving car

Published on Jan 17, 2018




> The future is here, folks—and it looks better than ever. After partnering up, Lyft and self-driving tech company Aptiv are at CES 2018 showcasing their self-driving taxis—cars that are ready for the future, but offer riders a familiar look.
> 
> "We did this cross-country drive back in 2015, 99% automated. And one of the pieces of feedback we got about that car was that it was 'remarkably unremarkable.' And we love it. And that's what we have here; it feels normal. It feels like there's a human there."

----------


## Airicist

Aptiv: Autonomous vehicle explainer

Published on Feb 23, 2018




> The first thing people notice about an Aptiv autonomous vehicle is just how unnoticeable it really is. While other autonomous driving prototypes feature lots of technology attached to their exteriors, Aptiv autonomous vehicles more closely resemble any production car you see on the road.

----------


## Airicist

Article "What it’s like to ride in a self-driving Lyft"

by Matthew De Silva
January 9, 2020

----------

